# You ever walk off a Job?



## Godslayer

So I just walked off the job at my current employer, my boss was an *******, constantly insulting/degrading me and my buddy who worked there, I ****** up a pork dish and he threw it at me, which was my last straw after walking in and being told hello f+Ik Face how are you going to ruin my day today(this is as I came in an hour and a half early and worked for free to get set up and help bang out prep). I've never done this to an employer but Ive also never been treated this badly, I feel like a dick(and it was a dick move) but I couldn't take it anymore(that and the food had become a joke, philly cheese eggrolls anyone. :sad0: Not sure why I'm even posting this here just need a minor vent, on the plus side, I already have an interview lined up for tuesday.


----------



## tkern

**** that guy.
Good luck in your interview.


----------



## panda

first of all, NEVER work off the clock, NEVER. second, you're way better off leaving a place you are unhappy at. but, walking off is a horrible thing to do even if a toxic environment. but hey, life goes on. best wishes on your next adventure.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

That s$cks brother ... too bad some (POS) people feel compelled to push others to the brink but good luck with the interview & remember to keep breathing ... it helps to ensure you can keep moving ... isn't school around the corner for you? Let us know how it turns out ...


----------



## labor of love

Ive walked off a job twice before, both times it was absolutely necessary. Working off the clock is unfortunately way more common than some might think. Theres a few prestigious places in NOLA that encourage it. Dont ever do that.


----------



## Godslayer

MontezumaBoy said:


> That s$cks brother ... too bad some (POS) people feel compelled to push others to the brink but good luck with the interview & remember to keep breathing ... it helps to ensure you can keep moving ... isn't school around the corner for you? Let us know how it turns out ...



Start end of april, the guy who is interviewing me knows I am going to school end of april, but would be back in june and could start full time, at pandas point, I know it was terrible, I have worked in several kitchens now and just couldn't deal with it anymore, I broke on line


----------



## Godslayer

labor of love said:


> Ive walked off a job twice before, both times it was absolutely necessary. Working off the clock is unfortunately way more common than some might think. Theres a few prestigious places in NOLA that encourage it. Dont ever do that.



I did it a little bit at previous jobs, but it was always because I was doing personal stuff, my last job didn't have a pastry chef, so I'd come in on saturday and do pastry work for free so I could run features the following weekend, my logic was, I get skill development and free pastry and the employer got new menu items and happier staff, this place I did a considerable amount of free labour, without it we couldn't keep up, it's unfortunate but I'm free now.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Cool - sounds like it may be a nice setup for everyone ... best O' luck!



Godslayer said:


> Start end of april, the guy who is interviewing me knows I am going to school end of april, but would be back in june and could start full time


----------



## ThEoRy

Yo man **** that guy. Food sucked anyway so you weren't learning anything anyway. 

When I was like 14 I walked out of the Burger King I was working at that summer. I was saving up for my first car. The manager accused me of being high because I f&^Ked up this guy's change at the register. So I took my BK shirt off right there and threw it at her right in front of the customers.

I mean I WAS high but yo f&%k that b***h!!!


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, what I mean is that a lot places schedule staff to work 10am-4pm for instance, but the workload is impossible to tackle in that period of time. Therefore, you HAVE to arrive at work 2 hours early and work off the clock until 10am if you want any chance to stay employed.


----------



## Kippington

Some places aren't worth working at even if they doubled your pay.

Good luck with the interview.


----------



## Godslayer

labor of love said:


> Yeah, what I mean is that a lot places schedule staff to work 10am-4pm for instance, but the workload is impossible to tackle in that period of time. Therefore, you HAVE to arrive at work 2 hours early and work off the clock until 10am if you want any chance to stay employed.



This is basically what I'm dealing with, they just called me asking me to come in tmr and 9 and we will talk about it... I'm going in but if I get any offers in the next week I'm peacing out


----------



## K813zra

Yeah, once. I made my 90 at a place while I was putting myself through school and they wanted me to side step the union and work 'off the books', for less of course. To hell with that shady ****. Already worked 80+ hours a week for these people and was not about to bend any further backwards.

That aside, working off the clock is another matter and a common one. In some cases I find it sketchy and in others I don't. I was a teacher for 5 years so I technically worked off the clock when I was grading term papers and the like at home. That or during 'free' period or lunch but dealing with screaming children leaves one with little time to actually do work so it went home with me. In that case I guess it was my call, lol. Lesson prep and stuff was always something I did at home and spent loads of time and money on too. No complaints though. I miss teaching a hell of a lot more than I miss working in a mill or at a bar. 

Seriously though it is just like the others said, it is toxic to work in an environment that makes you unhappy or irritated so put that behind you and look forward to the next opportunity.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Circa early nineties. Worked for a guy for seven years. His life was crumbling. Newish wife left him, etc... Bounced my paycheck. If this has happened to anyone, you know what a disaster this is. The bank will go back and bounce all the checks you've previously written. After being BS'd and ignored for weeks, I drove up to the restaurant after hours to see his car. Walk back to the office, and there's jerk face head down into a pile of coke. I choked him. Threaten to kill him if he didn't produce the oodles of cash he now owed me right then and there...he emptied the safe, and following days till, I left and never went back.


----------



## bkultra

ThEoRy said:


> I mean I WAS high but yo f&%k that b***h!!!



:rofl2:


----------



## K813zra

NO ChoP! said:


> Circa early nineties. Worked for a guy for seven years. His life was crumbling. Newish wife left him, etc... Bounced my paycheck. If this has happened to anyone, you know what a disaster this is. The bank will go back and bounce all the checks you've previously written. After being BS'd and ignored for weeks, I drove up to the restaurant after hours to see his car. Walk back to the office, and there's jerk face head down into a pile of coke. I choked him. Threaten to kill him if he didn't produce the oodles of cash he now owed me right then and there...he emptied the safe, and following days till, I left and never went back.



Yea, no drugs involved that I know of but my mother went through this with a boss in a small doctors office. He lost basically everything and let the practice go to crap quickly. Everyone was getting bounced checks and let it go once, then twice but then it didn't stop and it was time to go. In this case I think it was sad as everyone who worked there had worked together for years and years. Life happens and at times it sucks...But paying for the mistakes of another sucks more!


----------



## berko

been there, done that. i told him he behaved like a little girl. when he answered "everybody heared that!" i just said "yea, and they heared the "**** you" as well..."


----------



## JDA_NC

I feel like losing my temper always affects me the worst at the end of the day. So after seeing the result of that multiple times in my teenage years, I just try to roll with the punches & take them with a smile and thank you. I've still been in situations where you feel that constant rage over minute, pointless things and it's just not a fun place to be in or work around. It's not worth it to me. I cook because it's something I really enjoy and it's given me a lot of opportunities in life.

I would just take it down as a life lesson and move forward. These things happen in a kitchen, and while I bet it felt nice saying f-you, grabbing your stuff, and heading home... I'm sure you didn't feel good after the fact about how the situation unfolded. It feels better to keep your head down, make it through the shift, and then make your moves towards setting up other interviews/putting in your notice.


----------



## valgard

**** that! 
Good luck on the new job interview Evan.


----------



## Matus

tkern said:


> **** that guy.
> Good luck in your interview.



This


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

"feel like a dick"

Watch "team america", and what is said multiple times about being a dick.


----------



## mise_en_place

NO ChoP! said:


> he emptied the safe, and following days till, I left and never went back.



Not even for the coke?!

Just kidding, of course.






Chris's Old Boss:

****** SPOILER *******


----------



## JMJones

1993, summer before eighth grade, in Maine minors laboring raking blueberry fields was a common first job. Worked a couple back breaking weeks, the supervisor had me re raking the parts of the fields that the skilled rakers had already raked. We got paid by how many gallons we raked so I was making about two dollars per hour, less than half of minimum wage. As an aside I watched the supervisor fire a whole family on the field, mom dad kids, yelling at them loudly. I had enough at some point and raked all day and gave the vast majority of the blue berries to my cousin. I turned in a few buckets of berries and he wrote my ticket that I had worked two hours instead of 8. I told him I knew of minimum wage laws and that he owed me minimum wage for 8 hours. I thought that huge redneck was going to tear my head off. I stood my ground and got my 8 hour ticket. He screamed at a 13 year old that I would never "work in the blue berry fields of Maine ever again" He was right!


----------



## panda

Mise_en_place - sorry, not sorry


----------



## Ragustoriches

I walked off once towards the beginning of my cooking career. I felt pretty terrible about it for a while, but now 8 years later, I dont regret it. Obviously it sucks to do that, but some chefs/ bosses are just so ****** and out of line, ya gotta do it. On the other hand, I have had people walk out for no good reason, and that really makes my blood boil.


----------



## labor of love

Respect is a 2 way street, theres no need to give someone respect if they cant offer you any in return. Twice Ive put my 2 weeks notice into employers only to be told to go home and not return. 
Every situation is unique, and no one wants to just walk out of a job-but Ive been in positions where it felt absolutely necessary.


----------



## sachem allison

***** slap


----------



## Godslayer

So hilarious thing happened tonight, boss fired me tonight lol, he was being a dick and I told him we already talked about this, he looks at me and tells me to get my **** and get out... was like well two weeks vacation before school.


----------



## labor of love

Wait, Different job?


----------



## Ragustoriches

labor of love said:


> Wait, Different job?



Im wondering the same thing haha


----------



## Godslayer

labor of love said:


> Wait, Different job?



same job, he called me back and apologized, because im going back to school in three weeks I said yes i'd come back( I refuse to f someone over by taking a job and peacing after 2 weeks) on the plus side I start a new job in august and start at suncor in october... was just a little annoyed that two days after I gave official notice he let me go, I was like your an ******* and walked out the front door with a smile.


----------



## Bacon king tone

What's so bad about working off of the clock most places i have worked encourage it. Especially if it's to learn a new skill


----------



## quantumcloud509

January 2 2017. First day of the year we are open. I am head chef at this really fun VEGAN restaurant which is an absolute **** show any time I’m gone for more than an hour. I took a week off prior to this. Its snowing outside and I just rode my electric fat bike to work through the snow two hours before I’m theoretically supposed to start. 
I knew it was going to be a bad day, but it was a really bad day. I taste the soup in the walk in- burnt (nobody left a note), so I make two new soups of the day. I go to review the stations- half empty, ok no problem, bang out all prep by the time I’m supposed to come in at. Make n bake some cookies, etc etc. We open at 10am. Support was supposed to show up at 8am. 945am the owner and her daughter come in with excuses why they’re so late and asking me to fire a few pizzas right away because someone called them in to the owners phone(they are also employees and the support I was waiting for for 1.75 hours). This isn’t the first time, and the coffee and other substances have got me going pretty good by now. After being asked to make the pizzas I say OK, take the ticket, crumple it up, and throw it in the trash, and tell them to have a good day. Jumped on my fat tire ebike and went smashing through the snow dunes for the next few hours. 

I wasn’t going to let some sappy weak sauce nepotist wannabes ruin my year by starting off on the wrong foot. 

Moral of the story: if you own a restaurant and work there, make sure to show up on time and actually OWN it. Don’t waste my time and expect me to work like three men and a horse put together for pitiful pocket change so that you and you lazy kids can make morning excuses for my head. 

Never returned or talked to anyone there after that day.


----------

